# Cheap and quick solution to a problem



## mklotz (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my birthday presents was a long-wished-for Foredom flex shaft tool. It didn't come with a hanger post so I spent a lot of time mentally designing an overcomplicated thing that would require hours of machining. 

After a couple of martinis rationality returned. I went down to Harbor Freight and bought, for $4, one of their 24 in woodworking clamps. The bar on these is a nice rigid piece of steel with a convenient 1/4" hole near the end.

Stuck a couple of eyebolts into it, added an old hammock hook and _voila_, a nice rigid hanger post with a throat that will open far enough to clamp onto a large I-beam. The motor unit for the Foredom is quite heavy - that grey case you see in the picture is cast iron - so the post really needs to be stiff.

My apologies for the picture. We're in the process of having our kitchen and bathrooms redone and my man-cave has become the repository for a lot of stuff until peace returns. [We have a refrigerator in the living room and are cooking with a microwave in the fireplace.]


----------



## steamer (Jun 29, 2012)

Doesnt everybody cook with a microwave in the fireplace? ;D

Good use of a clamp.....drink more martini's


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 29, 2012)

Gee!! What you need is more stuff Marv. I am sure we can jam a little more in there.

Don


----------



## rhitee93 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm, putting the microwave in the fireplace would be appropriate the way my kids cook...

I like the clamp solution. I may have to follow suit.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 29, 2012)

Dremel put out something like that years ago, I had one. Probably not the quality of the one you have there but it was well made. Or maybe it was Black and Decker, I forget but I sure did like it. I was into making RC planes then and it sure came in handy. I should look into getting another. 

What's the hook on the opposite side for, a martini drip bag?


----------



## steamer (Jun 29, 2012)

Martini IV....as an antidote to tragedy TV....when the highway closes..... ;D


----------



## speedyb (Jun 29, 2012)

What will be your uses for it ? (just curious).
My wife has a mini-version so to speak, for gourd work


----------



## mklotz (Jun 30, 2012)

The other hook is to hold the tool when the stand is placed on one's left. [Although I do rather like the idea of a martini drip.]

One of its first jobs will be to convert those two eye-bolts into proper hooks using the cutoff wheel. [OSH had plenty of hooks with wood threads but none with machine threads.]


----------



## cfellows (Jun 30, 2012)

I can sympathize. We just finished having hardwood floors put down, so all the furniture from those rooms found residence in my garage, AKA workshop. Luckily it only took about a week and a half and things are just now pretty much back to normal. The spouse informs me I will have to be much more careful about cleaning swarf and other debris off my shoes before walking on the new floor!

By they way, I love those Foredom's and have always wanted one. What do you plan to use it for?

Chuck


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jun 30, 2012)

Marv,
Here is my solution to the same problem. I welded a piece of 3/8" all thread to a 3/4" steel square to form a swivel point. The wall mount was made from free unistrut sections I had kicking around.

The power cord is cable clamped to the arm and a clip holds both the hand piece and the key for ready use on my bench.






I have a tiny cut off wheel in it now but I also use it for a small hand drill and 1/8" carbide bits can quickly debur or blend corners nice by hand. I use it to remove sprue connections on the bronze castings I produce.

Dan


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Jun 30, 2012)

Dan

Nice looking mount for the flex drive.

How are you progressing on the Shay project.

Dave


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 1, 2012)

Dan, I guess everything is bigger in Texas, that is one enormous cockroach I see crawling around there. 

Don't you get tired of picking up those pegboard hooks off the floor every time you remove a tool? I did. Finally had to install those black hook retainers to keep my sanity. 

-Trout


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jul 1, 2012)

Dennis,
That is a glow in the dark plastic cockroach. The other upper corner of the shot has a glow in the dark lizard. There is so many of them that I can use the light to see the door if the power goes out.

I only use the stabilized peg board hooks so I have not had much problem with them falling on the floor. Every machine has the the wrenches needed mounted on the peg board. I am tall so many of the not often used tools are high on the wall which is about 10' tall.

Dave I have not given up on the Shay but other projects have been taking my time. I hope to get back on that build very soon.

Dan


----------



## mklotz (Jul 1, 2012)

> By they way, I love those Foredom's and have always wanted one. What do you plan to use it for?



I plan to use it for any job that looks like it needs a Foredom.  Seriously, I don't have a particular use in mind at the moment but I've often been dissatisfied with my Dremels and I wanted something of professional quality.

The handpiece is much slimmer and lighter than trying to hold a Dremel. The bearings are superb. The chuck runs dead true without a hint of wobble. I put a small wire brush in it and had difficulty visually detecting that it was turning.

The unit I got comes with a foot-operated speed control. That's very handy on jobs where you need to change speeds often but can be problematic if you just want to set a speed and recapture that speed every time you turn the unit on/off. Foredom sells a very pricey desktop speed control to solve this problem but I'm just using my router speed control. Works well.

If you get one, don't get the type where the motor unit sits on the workbench. IMO, it would take up way too much space and the flexible shaft would foul things sitting on the bench. The hangup style, as shown in the picture, is the way to go. Most jewelers use Foredoms and they always have the hangup style.


----------



## steamer (Jul 1, 2012)

So Marv

Do you keep the Martini in the grenade?


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 1, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Marv! Even if you don't use it it looks great just hanging there :big:. Seriously though, nothing like the look, feel, and solidity of a nice profession tool and Foredom is that for sure. I have one probably 20 years old now and still works like new. I also bought their bench late (buffer) a couple of years back and now wouldn't be without it. 

Many happy returns on the b'day!!

Bill


----------



## mklotz (Jul 1, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> So Marv
> 
> Do you keep the Martini in the grenade?



Philistine! Why, the very idea - everyone knows that would bruise the gin.

I keep the olives in the grenade.


----------



## steamer (Jul 1, 2012)

Philistine!

( I spelled that right this time)

Your opinion of me has improved! :big:

Dave


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jul 1, 2012)

Marv,
I bought my Foredom about 25 years ago and I have used it a lot as you say anywhere it is needed.

The hand piece is straight with the spindle so it is simple to make up a clamp to mount it on another machine or in the vise. I have bolted mine to both a Sherline lathe and a Cowells lathe using the Cowells vertical slide.

Here is the clamp I made crude but effective.





Dan


----------



## mklotz (Jul 2, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Philistine!
> 
> ( I spelled that right this time)
> 
> ...



It had no way to go but up. ;D


----------



## steamer (Jul 2, 2012)

Rof}


----------



## ronkh (Jul 2, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> So Marv
> 
> Do you keep the Martini in the grenade?


How else would one mix a martini?


----------



## steamer (Jul 2, 2012)

With the Foredom of course!! Doesn't everybody!

 ;D :big:


----------



## mklotz (Jul 2, 2012)

ronkh  said:
			
		

> How else would one mix a martini?



No, Ron, this is what I use to mix the martinis...


----------



## Ed T (Jul 2, 2012)

I got a Foredom a few years ago in a surprise box at an auction. (Anybody give me five bucks for everything on,and under the table? I did.) Anyhow, one of the more useful attachments is one that fits into your QCTP. I just welded a piece of 3/8 x 1/2 to the side of an appropriate sized tube and there you go. Also handy for clamping in the vise as suggested above. I originally made the fixture for cutting glass tubing and have found it handy for several other things as well.


----------



## idahoan (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice mixer Marv!


Dave


----------



## steamer (Jul 3, 2012)

You'll need a oar to go with that Marv..... ;D

Dave


----------

